# haunted hallows eve



## supertam (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey everyone should check out this great Halloween site the URL is http://hauntedhallowseve.com there is som really neet ideas for making your own haunted Halloween


----------



## ClusterOne (Feb 8, 2004)

I liked that intro....some good ideas for a haunted trail, too bad they don't really do them in California....


----------

